# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  من هنا وهناك

## هيثم صديق

*حسام الحضري
عَينِن لى أزَاى مَاقَالَن شِنْ أسْبَابُو
عَارْفَاتْ العَلَىْ الفُقَرَا مُشْ طُبَّابُو
شِنْ رَدَّيتْ لَهِن بَى شَرْحُو ما فِى حَبَابُو
مَقَامِى أنَا عِنْدهِنْ بِتْلَ البَلَدْ لَى كِلاَبُو
(ود الرضي)
*مرة البدري 
ومرة الحضري
مرة حسام 
ومرة عصام
عليكم الله ما بتنفع نشيد اطفالي
كدي اتمايلوا كده وغنوا معانا
غنوة الغرامة والفرح
مرة الحضري ومرة البدري
مرة حسام ومرة عصام
واللي بيسمع كلمة بابا شو بنقلو
*الطلع شاطر هو النحاس
بقي ذهّاب
*علي كل حال ان بقي اسم النبي حارسه وصاينه
او ذهب فان الفيه اتعرفت
لكني لست مع الذين ينادن بالاستغناء عنه ابدا
بالسهولة دي
ابو غريب ارحم
جوانتانمو ارحم
عايزنه مدرب حراس
مناي اشوف تورته سنته الاربعين
حا يربعن معانا
وقال ما دفعوليش غرامة
ليه كانت مع ناس الحزب الوطني وحلوها
عليك الله يا عصام البدري خلي عندك دم
شوف دفعوا ليكم كم
ده نحن اولاد عم
وقال ماشي يوم عشرة
ليه من جوبا هو!!
بقيت بتعق من الاجانب
العرب خصوصا
ام ان العرب ليسوا اجانبا
يا عم سيب
قالوا لي لفقيه :
ما هو اغرب طلب فتوي قابلك
قال : قال لي احدهم لو رضعت لبن زوجتي فهل تحرم علي بنتي لاني اخوها من الرضاعة
الزمن داك السكر كان مافي
الزول مسكو (بلحي)
بدل السكري وكده
اهو السؤال ده اتذكرتو لما قريت 
كلام الحضري
كأنه من بقية قوم موسي
فهم لا يصبرون علي طعام
ويريدون ان يهبطوا مصرا
والله كلام الحضري ده ورم فشفاشي
المريخ ما دفع ليك
ليلة القدر جات في جمادي الاخر المرة دي والا ايه
شوف يابيه عايز اقول ليكم وليه قصة العريس
العريس اللي جاب الفنان في الخمسينيات
في القوز او الرميلة
زمن المايكرفون اضان الفيل
قبل ما تبقي اضان الحامل طرشاء
وقبل ما يبقي جمهور المريخ اطرش في الزفة
العريس الحسيس اتفق مع فنان
ودفع ليه العربون
ويوم الزفاف جوه الصحاب 
وانفرشت السباتة
وهو قاعد بي انبساطة
ودفع المسية للمشاطة
وفجأة كده الفنان قال ما بيغني
المايكرفون مافي
يعني غنا مافي
والموض	وع وصل للعريس
العريس اب شنب
الما برضي الخمج
الممكن يطلق المرة قبل العقد
العريس هاج
ومشي لي الفنان
مسكه من رقبته
وطلع السكين
وقال ليه علي الطلاق مادام مسكت قروشك دي  تغني لي في اضاني دي
وعليه
ان كان الحضري مسك قروشو 
يحرس لينا انشاء الله بوابة عبد القيوم
يقيف لينا ولو في انتظار المواصلات
شوية همة يا مجلسنا
عين حمراء يا والينا
اضايقنا ضمة
جاتنا غمة 
مسكتنا حمي
بقينا نعضعض في شلاليفنا
و
عندنا لي قدام كلام
كلام كتيييييييير
والحشاش يملا شبكتو
مادام ما داير الحضري يحرسها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*




			
				وقال ما دفعوليش غرامة
ليه كانت مع ناس الحزب الوطني وحلوها
عليك الله يا عصام البدري خلي عندك دم
شوف دفعوا ليكم كم
ده نحن اولاد عم
وقال ماشي يوم عشرة
ليه من جوبا هو!!
			
		



كلام رائع يا هيثم و الله مقالك بقي يفرحنا و الكلام ده اكتر حاجة عجبتني في مقالك 

ويلا نغني 

*مرة البدري 
ومرة الحضري
مرة حسام 
ومرة عصام
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*والله ياهيثم اكترمايعجبني فيك حديث الصريح والموجه نحوهدف بطريقة لطيفة 

تسلم ايدك ايها الحبيب علي هذا الطرح الرائع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الرائع هيثم صديق
بالجد المصريين كرهونا فيهم باللعلعة الزائدة دي
*

----------


## مناوي

*           تسلم الحبيب هيثم صديق 
                 لك التحية ....  
           قلت لي المكرفون شنو اضان فيل هاهاهاها
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*تسلم يا استاذ
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تسلم والله يااستاااااااااااااااااذ
                        	*

----------

